# Manc lad Moving to Samos/Patmos



## BPJD91 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm a 20 year old English lad (Manchester) soon to be moving to Greece.
I have family in Athens, So I'll be going there first, but then I'll be making my way 
to Patmos and eventually should be living and working in Samos.

I am a little rusty on the Language but used to speak it fluently so I'm sure it will come back.

I was just wondering what the night life will be like, an if there is any place for Brits to go when I'm feeling a little homesick! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## BPJD91 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks anyway!


----------

